
Show HN: Rawboost – Build and run your own CRUD app without writing code - radva42
https://www.rawboosthq.com
======
phantom_oracle
This idea has been tried and done before on many, many occasions.

The general outcome has been that these types of SaaS never gain enough
traction from either end (developers/entrepreneurs looking to rapidly-
prototype OR SMEs looking to build their own custom webapps).

Good luck though, maybe you will get to market and succeed better than the
others.

------
fiatjaf
Nice, but that drag and drop and property customization shown in the video is
exactly writing code, only in a much slower way.

